# 3 point hitch attaching



## Benjamin Martin (Jul 18, 2018)

hi. I bought a diskbine and the pins for the 3 point hitch both face the same direction. the manual states this is right for the width of the tractor. if anyone is familiar with this configuration, is there an easy way to get in position to connect? I don't really want to spend more money on a quick connect system.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello and welcome to The Tractor Forum. We have members with a wide variety of experience and one or more will weigh in on this issue before too long. Also you might take a look at the attachments/implements forum for similar questions if you haven't already. Again welcome.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Benjamin,

I doubt that there is an easy way to make connections. I can imagine that is a PITA to connect. A quick-hitch is probably your only alternative. What make and model is this diskbine?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

When I attach an implement I always have a long bar and bar it in to place. Sometimes I have to move the tractor a bit. The more you doo it the better you get at it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Need specifics as to make and model of discbine. I use Kuhn and New Holland, and they attach to the drawbar. Never run across one that flops around on the three point hitch linkage, so going to need more information.


----------

